# Different Method



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone has tried this type of springtail cult before.
i set up two new cultures three weeks ago and have tremendous succes with it.
equal parts coco fiber,shredded magnolia leaves,and orchid bark no perlite.put in 72 or 76 oz containers and bam those little buggers are all over the place. just thought I would see other methods used.
the leaves have to be shredded otherwise they will not decompose at accelerated rate.
later


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I have noticed that most Springtail cultures do well in the beginning. That's my experience anyhow. It is how they age that says whether it is a successful media or not.

I've found that surface area seems to be key. Surface area for the springtails to hang out in/on. So the media shouldn't be too dense. I've seen someone use pure sphagnum peat for a media - it just wasn't laden with water. It was damp, but not wet. If it was wet it would be impassible. Damp - the media produces as well as anything else I've ever seen.

s


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Chad,

I set my springtail cultures up with sphagnum moss as the bottom layer with a little peat/cocos mix on that then I top it with a bunch of Magnolia leaves. If I keep the leaves pretty moist the tropicals go crazy. The leaves also make it easy to just pick one up and knock it off into the viv.

Luke


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

That's interesting Luke,

That is very close to how I do it.

I put a thin (1/4" or so) layer of sphagnum at the bottom.

Then a layer of Green Moss (yeah, the bagged/dried stuff).

Then a few leaves.

Works pretty well for me. Lots of surface area. Nooks/crannies/etc.

s


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Scott,

I think this is a good method. I think it is much more similar to natural conditions, I'm not so sure there is a lot of charcoal lying around. I stack my leaves like a deck of cards on an angle. Like you said this privides a lot of surface area for the springtails. I think the moisture in the leaves is critical, it they get to dry they will retreat to the more moist mossy area. I also use the prepackaged green stuff. I have been feeding them the "springtail food" from flyculture.com I think. What do you guys feed them if anything?

Luke


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

I feed mine white rice (uncooked), pasta (uncooked), baker's yeast, cucumber peels, and anything moldy (bread, fruit, etc.).

I use straight charcoal (Lars system), but interestingly the culture that outproduces all of them is one that has charcoal birquettes in it (no lighter fluid) and I haven't fed those springtails in over a year and have fed them off to my frogs on occasion.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2005)

*New method*

Do me a favor luke try my way and tell me your results I think yo uwill be shocked I know you have some leaves


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

I now will not make a culture without using tree fern instead of charcoal.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2005)

*Differant method*

Well you have to try differant things to get the optimal results, it cant hurt.
later


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2005)

*springtails*

some people just get a square of very porous artificial sponge cut to fit the size of their container and keep them on that


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Chad,

I'll set up a culture like you have suggested this weekend and I'll post my results. How much media do you place in the container? I assume you mix all of these together and just place them in, Right?

Luke


----------



## devin mac (Oct 4, 2004)

how long does it generally take for a new culture to have some activity, etc?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2005)

*Differant method*

Yeah.Luke just equal parts of all the stuff mentioned the leaves I sent you are perfect I dont know why but because they are already decomposing I think the springtails love them.From start to right now has been almost three weeks and the new cultures are beating the original.
later
It is about 2 inches of medium and dont pack it down.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2005)

*Differant method*

Well my original culture has fizzled down to nothing but a grindal worm hatchery which is ok cauz I breed fish to ,but I am amazed how fierce the others are I have since added a little yeast to the cultures which made them explode I will never by a culture with that muddy crap in it again.
cya


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2005)

*HEAT TOLLERANT SPRINGTAILS*

I would like to find the most tollerant to heat springtails around------the ones i have are small white ones---i think they were native to ohio---also would like to find the large black ones to see if i can keep them cool enough---FLORIDA IS HOT-----WILL TRADE IF I HAVE WHAT YO WANT
[email protected]


----------

